# Thoughts on tailgate pads



## 67malibu43 (Apr 19, 2020)

We've been doing lots of family bike rides lately, and I've always just laid all 4 bikes down in the bed of my truck. However, the kids (and their bikes) are getting bigger and laying all 4 bikes down is becoming an unmanageable tangled mess. At some point I'm worried something might break. Pedals and spokes getting all tangled when it's time to unload.

We have a hitch mount rack, but it's too big of a hassle to put on and off for these quick trips. I was thinking of getting one of those tailgate pads and loading bikes with their wheels over the tailgate. It seems like it would be pretty quick to put the pad on and load the bikes over.

How well do those pads protect the tailgate from dents due to forks/hubs against it? A while back I left a handle bar hanging over the side of the truck with a towel to protect from scratches. The bike shifted in transit and the handle bar dented the fender (no scratch...). I dont want the same thing to happen to the tailgate if I switch to this new loading style.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

A tailgate pad is a step up from throwing them in the back of the truck, and it's a fairly cheap option.

If you have a clean truck that you don't want to get scratched up, maybe consider a hitch rack. Dirt does get trapped between the pad and tailgate and will scratch or swirl your paint.

You can also get a hitch rack that tilts down so you can open your tailgate. I have a Recon Rack on my F150, never take it off, and can load the back of my truck easily with the tailgate open by tilting the rack down. Plus carrying your bikes on a rack keeps your truck bed clear for other stuff. Of course you are looking at a significantly higher cost for this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm not a fan of tailgate pads, really.

I used one once on a shuttle (not my truck) and my bike got dinged up bouncing against another bike. The truck we were using was a bit of a beater, so no real worries about dust getting trapped between the pad and the truck.

I bought a truck recently and even though a tailgate pad is cheapish, I'm not going to trash the paint on a brand new $40k truck. Pretty much all my trailheads are off of gravel FS roads, or are gravel lots themselves, so dust is a fact of life. I don't want to be giving my truck a scrubdown with a scotch brite pad every time I go for a ride.

For now, I'm using fork mounts on a piece of wood. I've got a shorty 5' bed, so it's not ideal. Longer bikes have to angle back there to fit. But it works and nothing gets banged up.


0503201549_HDR by Nate, on Flickr

I'll be buying the MultiTaskR rack after a bit. It's expensive, but not out of line with other high quality racks. It's lockable, doesn't contact the paint on the tailgate, and looks pretty quick to use. I have a Kuat NV 2.0 that lives on my wife's car and I could technically use it on the truck. But I don't really want to get into moving the rack from one vehicle to the other all the time. Plus, one of the main reasons I bought a truck was to carry bikes in the bed while towing my camper. Also, a hitch rack is going to mess with all the parking sensors on the rear end, which it turns out I really like. Plus, the single center beam on the Kuat would block the backup camera when the rack is folded up. Also not a fan of that.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Theoretical second for the MultiTaskR system. If I were going to leave my truck bed open, that’s definitely the way I would go. The security and stability are very attractive. But since I’m planning a topper, we went with a hitch rack.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

evasive said:


> Theoretical second for the MultiTaskR system. If I were going to leave my truck bed open, that's definitely the way I would go. The security and stability are very attractive. But since I'm planning a topper, we went with a hitch rack.


I had been thinking about a topper prior to my purchase, and my plans were to carry bikes on fork mounts inside the way I'm currently doing it. The out-of-sight aspect was pretty attractive to me from a security standpoint. Also the benefit of carrying bikes out of salt spray in the wintertime was pretty attractive.

But with as often as I'm needing an open bed for moving material (mulch, so far) since buying the truck, I've decided that the topper would be a bigger PITA than it's worth. I still need a rack up high for boats, so I'm going to get a rack above the bed. The one I have my eye on has movable crossbars, so I can slide them out of the way simply enough when standing up in the bed is part of whatever I need to do.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I used to use a moving blanket plus a bungee cord/tie down until I finally went to a hitch rack, and I should have gone to a hitch rack a long time ago.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I found a cheap 2 position tailgate pad on amazon. For $35 it works for the 30 mile trip once a week when I take my truck. My bike never moves when it's strapped in. It's made by some company that makes tailgate pads for surfboards. Violet Lisa 24" pad. Since it's only on 1 side the back-up camera is not blocked.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a hard foldable bed cover on my truck, and since it is only one of my bikes at a time, I just lay it in there on top of the bed mat.
I don’t like tailgate mats for the reasons mentioned, and the hitch gets in the way of the camera and sensors.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

matadorCE said:


> I used to use a moving blanket plus a bungee cord/tie down until I finally went to a hitch rack, and I should have gone to a hitch rack a long time ago.


Ditto, heavy moving blanket and ratchet straps worked for me, for a while.
It worked for a short trip to a local trailhead, but I knew I wanted better.

I have a Single Cab Ram, so virtually no interior storage, BedRug lined box and a BakFlip hard folding cover.
All our gear goes into a large Rubbermaid container in the box between the bikes.

But if we need to take a long weekend trip to the Mountains (4+ hours both ways)
We would prefer to leave the gas guzzling supercharged V8 Hemi at home and take the Volvo XC60.

I tried my best, but there is just no squeezing 2 Fat Farley's into that car and still have room for gear/luggage.

So I picked up a Thule XTB T2 Pro,

I don't have bumper sensors on the Truck, 
I do have a rear back-up camera near the tailgate handle that has a clear view through the bike frames,
and a mostly clear view when the rack is empty in the stowed vertical position. I usually remove it and store in the bed when not needed though.

I really like the tilt down feature to clear the tailgate on the truck (or rear hatch on the Volvo)
My 2" Receiver Hitch for the Volvo just arrived from amazon today so can't wait to get that on this weekend.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a Raceface tailgate pad on my F150, and it is awesome. It has raised grooves for the frame of each bike. I put 4 bikes across with no contact and they are secure. I don't even strap them down. What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

My buddy has an F150 with a tailgate pad (race face, I think). I have a Thule t2 on my Tahoe. The tailgate pad is by far the fastest/easiest way to haul 4+ bikes that I've seen. I think his has 5 "slots" in it and it works great. I will say that with a 29er, the tire from the end bike can sometimes contact the truck. I haven't noticed any damage on his truck as of yet after dozens of times that I've ridden with him. To me, the biggest feature of the pad is also it's biggest downfall. Bikes are so easy to load/unload that security seems like a bigger issue than with other rack types. We usually use cable locks to eyes in the bed if we stop for food after a ride.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Moving blanket has always worked fine IME.
Can't say I've seen people try to drive like they're in a rally race with them, but for general on-road use, no real drawbacks compared to bike-specific products.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I started with a moving blanket. It was fine to the local trailhead, but with one bike (usually), the bike tipped over, and one time went part way over the side of the bed, caught by the saddle. Bungees helped with that problem until I got a tailgate pad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I used one for 7 years or so, could fit up to 6 bikes on the tailgate of my little Mazda pick up. Try it out with a moving blanket/pool noodle/old welcome mats/whatever and see if it works for you.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

This is my setup. Works great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I just bought a 2020 Ram 3500 and it does have parking sensors and a backup camera. Hitch rack (I use a 1UP on the the vehicles) is out of the question since the truck barely fits in the garage as it is. So bed it is. I'm not too crazy about the tailgate pad but I suppose it works well enough. So much to research. If I did a rail and rack system, I lose a lot of the bed functionality I'll look at some of the other bed attachments.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just throw a thick blanket over the gate and tie the bikes in place with a soft bungee cord wrapping it around each top tube.
I am not worried about scratches because the its a work truck and mtb’s are doomed to be scratched but I said soft bungee because my gf bike is a fancy ti one and sometimes we also transport gravel and road bikes.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

You're going through a similar progression to what I did over the last year and a half. Started out putting our 5 bikes in the back of our truck. Later used fork mounts on a 2x4. Eventually got tired of pulling wheels every time we went out and got home (plus now we have a mix of boost and quick release spacing) so I got a tailgate pad. Worked fine, but I did scratch up the paint on the downtubes when the bikes were dirty. Put some helicopter tape on the bikes to keep that from getting worse. One thing I didn't like was the opening in the pad didn't line up with the tailgate handle and I couldn't use the backup camera.

Realized I had a problem when we wanted to start visiting the in laws that live in the Asheville area. With the bikes loaded and 5 people in the truck we had no room for gear/clothes/supplies. Since we have 5 bikes it had to be a hanging rack. Did a bunch of research and went with the Velocirax. Like the fact that they used wheel baskets instead of grabbing fork crowns or handlebars. It bounces a little more than I'd like but that is a function of using an adapter because my truck has a 2.5" receiver instead of a 2". Pretty sure it would be a lot more stable on a regular 2" receiver like most 1/2 ton trucks have. Have use of the backup camera again, makes parking WAY easier with a big truck.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't looked into tailgate pads because I assume bikes with cantilever brakes aren't compatible, and we're still running three MTBs with cantis in my family.

The cantilever "arms" would stick out too far, wouldn't they?


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it no longer possible to back up a vehicle without a camera or sensors? How do people with trucks even tow trailers any more?  

I had a 2x6 with fork mounts on my old S-10. That worked well enough, but you did have to remove the wheel. I used a ratcheting cargo bar to hold down the 2x6. A tailgate pad does seem like the most economical type of hauling device, especially when you get beyond 2 bikes. I would personally be leery of highway runs using one without some sort of secondary tie down, but for shuttling or local trips it would be fine. Heck, the moving blanket will too. 

Another option beyond the vertical hitch racks, albeit expensive, is to mount crossbars above the bed and put roof trays on that. Below the rails would be open for gear and the bikes would be secured in the trays. This would not be a cheap solution.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Harold said:


> I'm not a fan of tailgate pads, really.
> 
> I used one once on a shuttle (not my truck) and my bike got dinged up bouncing against another bike. The truck we were using was a bit of a beater, so no real worries about dust getting trapped between the pad and the truck.
> 
> ...


I am using a similar method It's cheap, you can set it up how you want (I have L brackets on the wood that fits between the tailgate and bed), and it works really well. Also, it's easily removable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fly4130 said:


> Is it no longer possible to back up a vehicle without a camera or sensors? How do people with trucks even tow trailers any more?


Visibility around my '19 Ranger is definitely worse than older trucks I've driven. The camera in the back is a huge help, and I'm considering adding another for the front.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Squeeze said:


> I haven't looked into tailgate pads because I assume bikes with cantilever brakes aren't compatible, and we're still running three MTBs with cantis in my family.
> 
> The cantilever "arms" would stick out too far, wouldn't they?


Would take about about 1 minute to test it. Probably less.



fly4130 said:


> Is it no longer possible to back up a vehicle without a camera or sensors? How do people with trucks even tow trailers any more?


LOL right? Probably correlates with how so many people can't drive a standard these days.

My kid got his license 2 months ago and and can handle a trailer with my Suburban (no camera, blacked out rear glass) no problem. And drive a stick like a pro of course.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Do the tailgate pads with the segmented blocks for the downtube make a significant improvement in lateral movement (or lack thereof!) vs those that are just straps only?


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Highly recommend a hitch rack of some type. I have a Yakima HoldUp 2-bike tray style rack that I got for cheap but would consider a Oneup for my next one. If you plan on carrying more than 4 bikes you're into a vertical hitch rack as some have mentioned. I've also seen some "over the bed" style racks that look pretty good as well. The value of having the truck bed open for other gear cannot be understated. 

-DS


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Do the tailgate pads with the segmented blocks for the downtube make a significant improvement in lateral movement (or lack thereof!) vs those that are just straps only?


nominal - well maybe. I got the race face one. Had high hopes for it because I can use it when I take my camper. My 2019 Ram just has too thick of a tailgate. Bikes constantly fall over. My fat bike never really feels seated in it. Paint was wearing away where it touches. I think it might be dependent on the tailgate. My father in-law just got a 150. I 'm eager to see if there is any difference.

for what it's worth I'll use mine w the kids bikes but I got a 1up for my fatty - put a 2" receiver on the bumper of my camper...

oh - and my race face is nearly impossible to put on solo. I usually throw one of my kids in the bed to grab the short floppy straps I'd need 6' arms to get. lol.


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m currently using a tailgate pad . However I’m going to get a hitch rack. Problem I have with the tailgate pad is the hight of our truck. We have a F250 4X4 . I’m too short to lift the bike over the side or the tailgate in the closed position. I have to open the tailgate put the bike in . Then climb into the truck close the gate then secure the bike. Unloading is almost the same process. After a go ride when I’m tired it seems worse. So I’m currently shopping for a good but affordable hitch rack.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

1Scorpion said:


> I’m currently using a tailgate pad . However I’m going to get a hitch rack. Problem I have with the tailgate pad is the hight of our truck. We have a F250 4X4 . I’m too short to lift the bike over the side or the tailgate in the closed position. I have to open the tailgate put the bike in . Then climb into the truck close the gate then secure the bike. Unloading is almost the same process. After a go ride when I’m tired it seems worse. So I’m currently shopping for a good but affordable hitch rack.


Good point - while I'm tall enough, my kids bikes weigh a TON and trying to wrangle them in or out without scratching my car is a challenge...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Tailgate pads work great and mine lives on my truck. No damage to the bike or truck, cheap, super easy to load, no danger to the bikes from crashes or garages & easy to lock up the bikes.

One downside, maybe 2: Looks like crap & I had to trim mine to have a view from my backup camera.

I'd kill for a factory truck option that had rubberized material on the tailgate color matched, an angled soft edge built in to the top of the tailgate, and some metal swing over locks to go over the top of the bike frame to assist with theft prevention.


----------



## reddingnative (Jun 13, 2018)

I use an old evoc pad on my f250 for local trips, if we are doing shuttles or taking buddies I have a 5bike recon rack. The tailgate pad is easy, but definitely rubs the bikes paint in spots and they shift around. I leave it on in the summer if I’m riding a lot, I can still open the tailgate with it, but definitely makes it harder to load things in the bed. I have a family of 5, otherwise I love the one-up.

I run into the same issues as you guys when going camping. I take a 14” trailer with all our gear/motos etc. Bikes ride on the tailgate because I can’t use the rack. I used to get by with a extra hitch adapter to use the recon rack plus tow my 8” utility trailer, but the new trailer is too heavy.


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

1Scorpion said:


> .. . Then climb into the truck close the gate then secure the bike. Unloading is almost the same process. ..


Yakima pad.

We use a small step ladder (3 step) with our F350.

My wife climbs in at the tailgate. I lift the bikes up and into the bed then close tailgate. I'll move the ladder to the side while she lifts front wheels over tailgate. She climbs down while a fasten straps on the bikes.

She isn't strong enough to lift our mountain bikes up to the 1up rack. We use the 1up primarily on the back of our 26' camper. 2 road bikes, 2 MTB.

Typical camper bumpers are no where strong enough for a bolt on receiver and a fully loaded 1up super duty. My son is a steel fabricator and we replaced the rear bumper with some structural steel and a receiver.


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

I ride alone. My wife has no interest in mountain biking. So for me it’s a one man operation.
We’re currently staying at a RV park near some trails that I can ride to. But I do enjoy exploring trails that I haven’t ridden on .


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> Tailgate pads work great and mine lives on my truck. No damage to the bike or truck, cheap, super easy to load, no danger to the bikes from crashes or garages & easy to lock up the bikes.


You leave it on the truck? I couldn't do it anyway as it impedes w my tonneau cover, but I would think rain would cause some moisture issues?


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

Pasta4lnch said:


> You leave it on the truck? I couldn't do it anyway as it impedes w my tonneau cover, but I would think rain would cause some moisture issues?


Like what issues? The tailgate is made to be in weather. I live in a rural county, most of my driving is 50+ mph. It seems to always be dry.

The inside of the Yakima pad is a synthetic fur like surface, cut short, maybe 3/8".


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Hit Factor said:


> Like what issues? The tailgate is made to be in weather. I live in a rural county, most of my driving is 50+ mph. It seems to always be dry.
> 
> The inside of the Yakima pad is a synthetic fur like surface, cut short, maybe 3/8".


ok, makes sense. My race face has a felt-like back to it...never thought to leave it out in the rain. Plus I assumed someone would walk off w it  but thats me being cynical lol...might be useful on camping trips to just leave it on because its so damned hard to put it in w the tiny straps etc.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Yakima pad about 8 months old, none of the Velcro straps stick together anymore. I have to use zip ties to hold the straps in place. Live in the hills and drive crooked Mt roads, can’t have our bikes banging into each other. I have a Kuat rack I keep on my car, I prefer that over this trash Yakima pad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

abeckstead said:


> Yakima pad about 8 months old, none of the Velcro straps stick together anymore. I have to use zip ties to hold the straps in place. Live in the hills and drive crooked Mt roads, can’t have our bikes banging into each other. I have a Kuat rack I keep on my car, I prefer that over this trash Yakima pad.


There must two different models, my Yakima pad doesn't look anything like that and I think our pads is two years old now. Straps all work fine.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Hit Factor said:


> There must two different models, my Yakima pad doesn't look anything like that and I think our pads is two years old now. Straps all work fine.


This is the one I have Yakima GateKeeper


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the Gatekeeper too. Mines still great (5+ yrs), but I only use it for trips with multiple people, and I don't leave it on permanently. It probably only gets used a couple of times a month at most. I still think it is one of the better designed pads on the market. 

Solo, I just use a folded up beach towel, piece of pipe insulation, and a bungee (unless I'm traveling a long distance). Beach towel does double duty for changing clothes post ride. 

Velcro is always a weak link, though. I have some TLD shorts, that cost almost as much as this tailgate pad, and the velcro waist adjuster straps won't work after a year, making them useless and unwearable.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

d365 said:


> I have the Gatekeeper too. Mines still great (5+ yrs), but I only use it for trips with multiple people, and I don't leave it on permanently. It probably only gets used a couple of times a month at most. I still think it is one of the better designed pads on the market.
> 
> Solo, I just use a folded up beach towel, piece of pipe insulation, and a bungee (unless I'm traveling a long distance). Beach towel does double duty for changing clothes post ride.
> 
> Velcro is always a weak link, though. I have some TLD shorts, that cost almost as much as this tailgate pad, and the velcro waist adjuster straps won't work after a year, making them useless and unwearable.


180 rides so far this year and almost always have someone with me. I liked how big the pads were where the downtube rests just disappointing the straps gave up months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

abeckstead said:


> This is the one I have Yakima GateKeeper


This is embarrassing, I have the Thule pad.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Hit Factor said:


> This is embarrassing, I have the Thule pad.


Getting old sucks... lmao


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

abeckstead said:


> Yakima pad about 8 months old, none of the Velcro straps stick together anymore. I have to use zip ties to hold the straps in place. Live in the hills and drive crooked Mt roads, can’t have our bikes banging into each other. I have a Kuat rack I keep on my car, I prefer that over this trash Yakima pad.


fwiw my race face straps are too long - or meaning the velcro doesn't extend down far enough rendering the straps kinda useless for flopping around. Maybe stops them from flying out of my truck, but thats about it... lol the little pads they have add a little stability, but not enough imo


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Pasta4lnch said:


> fwiw my race face straps are too long - or meaning the velcro doesn't extend down far enough rendering the straps kinda useless for flopping around. Maybe stops them from flying out of my truck, but thats about it... lol the little pads they have add a little stability, but not enough imo


lol I have the opposite problem with my new Tallboy, the Yakima straps don't fit around the massive downtube...


----------

